# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط: عنوان الأعيان في ذكر ملوك الزمان - ياسين العمري الخطيب

## أحمد البكري

عنوان الأعيان في ذكر ملوك الزمان

ياسين العمري الخطيب بن خير الله العمري الخطيب الموصلي الحنفي

http://digital.staatsbibliothek-berl...YSID=PHYS_0008

----------


## أحمد البكري

تاريخ ياسين العمري

http://digital.staatsbibliothek-berl...S_0009&USE=800

----------


## أحمد البكري

خلاصة التواريخ

ياسين العمري

http://digital.staatsbibliothek-berl...YSID=PHYS_0012

----------


## أحمد البكري

من 
تاريخ ياسين العمري

http://digital.staatsbibliothek-berl...S_0005&USE=800

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للمشاركتين: رقم 2 ، ورقم 4 . 
فالكتاب هو تاريخ ياسين العمري المسمى *الدر المكنون في المآثر الماضية من القرون ،* وقد عرفتُ ذلك من كلام إبراهيم العلاف معرفا بالكتاب: مدونة الدكتور ابراهيم العلاف: الدر المكنون في الماثر الماضية من القرون تأليف: ياسين افندي بن خير الله الخطيب العمري نشر :معاوية احمد ناظم   قال العلاف : الكتاب كتاب حوليات ارخ فيه المرحوم ياسين العمري للموصل حسب السنين فهو يذكر مثلا سنة 544 هجرية اي 1149 ميلادية ويقول: ( *وفيها توفي صاحب الموصل وشهرزور سيف الدين غازي بن عماد الدين زنكي*) *وهذا النص موجود في المخطوط المذكور في المشاركة 2 ، (ورقة رقم: 212)*.
والنسخة المطبوعة التي أشار لها د. العلاف لم أستطع الوقوف عليها.
وفي: ياسين العمري - ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة تعريف بالنسخ الخطية للكتاب ولم يذكروا هذه النسخة.
والذي يميزها أنها بخط المؤلف لكن الظاهر أن صفحة العنوان في النسختين أُزيلت فلم يستطع مفهرس الجامعة معرفة عنوان الكتاب، والله أعلم.

----------

